
The R type system - Anon84
http://digitheadslabnotebook.blogspot.com/2010/01/r-type-system.html
======
ajb
This is a good summary; I could have done with it back in 2006 when I needed
to use R for something.

As an aside; while R is a neat tool and pretty powerful in many ways, there's
a phrase in the documentation which makes it really clear that it wasn't
written by computer scientists: the authors claim that R is 'the same
language' as S because it has the same syntax, but it has 'a different
engine', by which they mean that it has different semantics...

~~~
ableal
Well, I've seen it taught that a "computer architecture" is really the CPU's
instruction set (i.e. ISA, instruction set architecture), without particular
regard for the specific performance (e.g. in terms of clock cycles) or
implementation. And that was from the CS side of the school ... (Also seems to
be the line at <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_architecture> )

------
gchpaco
R, while an excellent toolkit in many ways, suffers somewhat from a deficiency
of useful _programming_ tutorials. It's not as though I'm new to that style of
data manipulation—I loved APL when I was younger—but almost all R
documentation out in the wild is either "how to do some elementary statistical
thing" or "reference", with little in between. "R in a Nutshell" is the best
I've found so far at filling in the gaps that exist in my knowledge.

------
fuzzythinker
Thought it was about the old R-type game's ship system.. ;)

~~~
chancho
[http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Ut2djuT8OYk/S4VFQBDlAnI/AAAAAAAAOi...](http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Ut2djuT8OYk/S4VFQBDlAnI/AAAAAAAAOi8/68YDiV0CuMY/s1600-h/1.jpg)

